# Blooood Raaaagee!! - Painting the cool minis



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hullo.  Commission and wargaming stuff aside I agreed to paint a set of figures from CMON's recently released board game Blood Rage.












It's basically an area control game with deckbuilding/draft elements to it. Rather clever. It reminded me of a mix of 7 Wonders (which I like a LOT) and Small World. The theme is vikings beating each other on the head. It's Ragnarok, the end of the world, and each of the four viking clans needs to acquire more glory than the other clans before the world ends, so their guys get to Valhalla.












My brother bought it around christmas and decided that the minis would look nicer painted. This is where I come in. 




















I'm painting those in weekends, because during the week I gotta do commission stuff and such of course. The above I did this weekend. Hope to be done in three weeks time or so. I really can't put too much time into those because we want to actually play the game again some time soon and frankly i'm very short on time. So these won't be showcase material (while of course I'll still try to make them look pretty).

The figures pictured are (almost) all of the player figures. There are four "clans" (from left to right): Snake clan (yellow), Wolf clan (red), Bear clan (brown), Raven clan (blue), each one has 8 warriors figures (2 different poses) and one leader each (with the banner).

Once these are done I'll do the heroes and monsters players can hire in addition to their warriors and leaders. These are 4 to 5 human sized ones and four huge monsters.

So yeah, that's it.  Hope you like them so far. The minis pictured are WIP. Comments and critizism are welcome as always!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I like them very much, the colours are subtle and don't detract from the sculpts, whilst being obvious enough to easily distinguish between them.
I got the kickstarter last year myself, and have been impressed with the amount, and quality of the sculpts as well as all the extras. I hope to get around to painting them once I've finished my ork army, and Zombiecide box set.
If they're half as effective as yours, I'll be very pleased.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm i agree they colors are not too over the top, muted but very nice. Almost reminds me of the show "vikings" the colors seem to be very similar. 

These are a kick starter army/minitures? Wonder if they have any store or website support yet?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@R_Squared: Thanks very much for the comment!  Yeah, the minis actually are of really nice quality.
@Battman: It's a CMON thing. So yeah, it should be pretty widely available. To be honest I'm really not a fan of their business model these days. Really, really not. Cluster-bombing with one-off and very ...fashionable? board games with lots of computer-designed restic miniatures.But the minis look nice so credit where credit is due I guess.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

A friend of mine proceeded painting his Blood Rage set today and we talked about the undead dude (in the left) which helped kick-starting my lazy bum into getting some work done on those fellas:










They're not perfect, they're a quick-and-dirty paintjob, but at least they're done. And I think they'll look fine enough once they're based. Dude in the left is an undead you can hire to help out your vikings, dude in the right is an unsettling dwarf whom you can hire as well. I really love how they kept him looking like a proper norse/germanic mythology dwarf rather than those canned beards we often see these days.

What do you think?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's the first of the monsters finished, along with the ship counters for each one of the clans.










Well, they obviously still lack their sails, but otherwise they're done.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay, painting those monsters is rather quick and fun.  So I started working on that Troll.

I really like the design on this one.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Little Update:










Troll's done, Elf's done, Valkyrie(?) is WIP.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking at what you've done here, I can't wait to get started on mine. In the meantime, have a cookie.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

R_Squared said:


> Looking at what you've done here, I can't wait to get started on mine. In the meantime, have a cookie.



Wooohooo!  Thanks. I can't wait to get all of them done already. I had a chat earlier today with my brother in which he asked himself how it would be playing with fully painted minis. "must be like Early Access vs. a proper released computer game".


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay, the valkyrie is finished, but not yet photographed. Instead, here's a WIP version of the Fire Giant:










"how come you got a wip shot of the fire giant, but no photos of the valkyrie?" - "because it's bloody late and I'm very tired.  I really didn't think of it.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes- this is what Blood Rage is supposed to look like.

Good work.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh, thanks very much, odinsgrandson!  I very much appreciate your comment.




Right, I think I owe you pictures of the Dryad:





































...and here's the frost giant:



























...and the rest:














Bear Clan
:














Raven Clan:

























Snake Clan:

























Wolf Clan:















Ship markers:

















Monsters: 


















Here's the whole bunch with a white background:
















































































That's it. I hope that you like them (despite the hurried speed at which these were finished. I'm not entirely happy with the paintjob, but I'm doing these as a favour and it was made very clear that they don't have to look great, just painted in ANY way. In fact my brother at first wanted to paint them himself, but his time is limited and he preferred that I'd do them instead which would be faster) and that I get to play with them some time soon so I can get another look at the rules and maybe share my thoughts on the game. 

Anyway, thanks for looking!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunning work my friend. :good:


----------

